# Automatisieren Pfad freistellen und Bildgröße ändern



## Melmac (30. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem und hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

Also, ich möchte bei mehreren 1000 Bildern (Produktbilder, jpg, mit hinterlegtem Pfad)  folgende Aktion durchführen:

1. Bild öffnen
2. Pfad auswählen
3. freistellen
4. Bild einpassen auf (470 x 470)
5. Arbeitsfläche 500 x 500
6. für Web speichern
7. Datei schließen

So, hört sich gar nicht so schwer an, aber ich habe Probleme mit Punkt 2 und 4. 

Bei Punkt 2, Pfad freistellen ist das Problem, dass er nicht immer Pfad 1 heißt, sondern auch mal xyz. Aber es gibt immer nur ein Pfad. Gibt es irgendwo einen Befehl Pfad auswählen, ohne dass ich das händisch machen muss? Irgendwie klappt das hier nicht so wirklich. 

Punkt 5 läuft irgendwie auch nicht rund... entweder ich kann die Höhe oder Breite automatisieren, aber beides nimmt er irgendwie nicht.

Vielen dank schon mal für eure Mühe, mir würde echt seeeeeehr viel Arbeit erspart bleiben, wenn ich das hinkriegen würde.


----------



## Melmac (30. Juli 2010)

Ok, Punkt 5 habe ich gelöst. Ich hatte Punkt 4 noch auf 500 x 500 stehen und das hat Probleme gemacht, denn ein Wert stand ja schon auf 500 und somit hat er nur die Höhe genommen. 

Gruß Mel


----------



## regurge (31. Juli 2010)

vielleicht auch für andere interessant, bezüglich Bilder einpassen:

unter Datei --> Automatisieren --> Bild einpassen kann man Höhe und Breite seperat definieren und das ganze fein in eine Aktion übernehmen

für Punkt 2 weis ich leider auch keine Möglichkeit, habs eben selber probiert aber wenn der Pfadname von der Aktion abweicht funktionierts nicht mehr ... eventuell nimmst die am häufig verwendeten Pfadnamen und erstellst jeweilig eine neue Aktion welche dann auf Tastaturkürzel verteilst und die restlichen Pfade benennst einfach um


----------

